# Need carburetor wire pics plz



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok so I was hearing a click/pop sound near the carburetor when I touched the negative terminal to the battery, and to make the fuel pump shut off I took fuse out, tried to start the truck, didnt start, and when I put the fuse back in, no popping sound, also no fuel pump, no gas squirting.. but truck wont turn on. Can I please get a picture of the wires to the hitachi carb and the vacuum and other electric wires(ones near the vacuum switches). I dont know what the plug that goes into the side of the carb is for, but I cut and plugged the wrong one in(the one that was near the water tank for wipers) but i found the right one.. still dont work though...


----------

